
Why is Fossil so fast? - tomesch1982
https://www.mail-archive.com/fossil-users@lists.fossil-scm.org/msg27160.html
======
tomesch1982
Quote: The wonder of it all is not how Fossil can manage to construct a few
kilobytes of HTML by using millions of CPU instructions, but that we’ve ended
up in a world where we’re uncertain about whether millions of CPU instructions
are sufficient to accomplish the task! (Warren Young)

